# Raleigh Royal Roadster, wrapped in leather



## Machine Age Victim (May 9, 2013)

Just picked this up off Craigslist. I've done some research and I know that the SA 3-speed hub dates to 1980, it's the English model (full chain guard) and it has a Brooks B-72. Anyway, I can't find out if leather wrapping was an option on these bikes, it does look factory installed (it's even on the factory made frame pump and grips), it could be a dealer add on. I haven't found another.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 9, 2013)

I've seen a ton of different Raleighs, but I've never seen that before. I've seen a couple Royals but none had leather. My guess is a pretty well-executed homebrew, but that's just an educated guess in the end. Maybe it was someone trying to play up the "Rolls Royce of bicycles" thing with it.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback! It's definitely not like any other I've seen either.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, I've been surfing the web for years and never run across one like this.  Unique and cool.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (May 16, 2013)

Well, while cleaning it today I came across a little piece of information that tells me who did the leather work 





Here's the only other one I was able to find, from a 2010 auction: http://www.blouinartinfo.com/news/s...y-film-beauties-lead-a-12-million-paris-sale/


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

WOW! Made my day.  What a find.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 22, 2014)

I remember seeing one of those for sale awhile back for crazy money. In the end it's a raleigh with leather tube covering. Cool find though! The new Hermes edition bikes are around $11K!!

http://usa.hermes.com/surprise/bicycle/m-flaneur-60951.html

Crazy crazy crazy considering you could have a really nice custom framed bike (or two) for the same money!!

*I thought I should add that I didn't see the earlier Raleigh actually sell!


----------

